

How do you organise your Mailing Lists and Newsletters? - akshayaurora


======
avifreedman
I gateway them to a local newsgroup (one per list/newsletter), and read them
with tin. Have had a little hacking to do for some newsletters to give me
separate commands for forcing reply to the user vs reply to the list.

Also scrape ebay and read vintage computer and a couple of other 'groups' that
way.

